# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird Wifi Sous vide Cookers ISV-100W



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 23, 2020)

Edit: GIVEAWAY WINNER 
The giveaway has ended. Thank you everyone who entered! I hope you all had a good Thanksgiving.

Congratulations to our winner 
M
 Munson
 to win the Wifi Sous vide Cookers ISV-100W! Please PM me your name and mailing info to claim your prize

*AWESOME Amazon Black Friday Lightning Deal here!!!--UP TO 35% OFF!! 

35% OFF for Waterproof rechargeable Instant read thermometer IHT-1P!*
Link：Deal price: *$16.98*  VS  Original price:$24.99  
 Timeline：Nov 27th 4:15 AM PST - Nov 27th,10:15 AM PST

Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XS with Deal price: *$41.59 *!  
 Timeline：Nov 27th, 4:50 AM PST - Nov 27th, 10:50 AM PST

1000 Watts WiFi sous vide cooker!
Link: Deal price:* $64.79*, 20% off!!!  
*Timeline：Nov 27, 2020 5:55 AM PST - Nov 27, 2020 11:55 AM PST*

Please mark your calendar, don't miss this great deal!!!

See u next giveaway!!!


















>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away one *Wifi 1000Watts Sous vide* *to this awesome community**.* ❤ 

*Rules: Comment under this post. One Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on Nov-27.*

Here is the discount code if you need the unit now, will save you money! Please don't miss it :
Link: *15% CODE* for* Sous vide*： FYBEF8BI
DEAL PRICE：*$68.84* (REGULAR PRICE：$80.99）


----------



## justplainbob (Nov 23, 2020)

thanks for the chance


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 23, 2020)

I've been looking for one of these for quite some time.  I keep going back to Amazon, but never pulled the trigger.  I'd love the opportunity to use it and review it.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Nov 23, 2020)

Thank IB for the chance to win. I want that!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the chance, please count me in.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 23, 2020)

Another wonderful Inkbird product!

Thanks again for the opportunity!

Please count me in,

John


----------



## Steve H (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the chance. I'm in!


----------



## 2Mac (Nov 23, 2020)

Count me in please.
I would love one of these.
Thanks again Inkbird for your generosity.


----------



## JCAP (Nov 23, 2020)

Count me in too!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the chance, count me in.


----------



## isitdoneyet (Nov 23, 2020)

Count me in.
 Love the Inkbird product.


----------



## dr k (Nov 23, 2020)

I'll try my luck. Thanks inkbird.


----------



## smokininidaho (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## D.W. (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi there, count me in.


----------



## johnewalleye (Nov 23, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away one *Wifi 1000Watts Sous vide* *to this awesome community**.* ❤
> 
> KEY FEATURES :
> Free app ,no limit for multi people connect
> ...


Thank you for the opportunity to win


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2020)

Sign me up


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2020)

Count me in too please!

Ryan


----------



## smoker1949 (Nov 23, 2020)

I'll do my best, count me in as well.


----------



## Munson (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## mike243 (Nov 23, 2020)

Might as well count me in to , thanks


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Count me in. I have been interested in Sous Vide cooking but never pulled the trigger. 

Btw ink bird has the best customer service!


----------



## Jj102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the chance. I’m in


----------



## slater (Nov 23, 2020)

Inkbird is the word....


----------



## clifish (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks,  I will throw my hit in on this one.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Nov 23, 2020)

Count me in I’d love to use one


----------



## mike1ranger (Nov 24, 2020)

I've had my eye on one of these.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Nov 24, 2020)

Would love to win this! thanks Inkbird!


----------



## cooter79 (Nov 24, 2020)

Read  a good amount about sous-vide but haven't tried one yet, would be a good way to start.  Please count me in.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Nov 24, 2020)

Count me in again please!


----------



## bigal162 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you for the chance. Please consider me.


----------



## sdesi1981 (Nov 24, 2020)

count me in, thanks again


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 24, 2020)

Would love to add that to the arsenal. Thanks for chance.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird !


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 24, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks for the opportunity to win


----------



## tropics (Nov 25, 2020)

I could use that in my kitchen
Richie


----------



## forktender (Nov 25, 2020)

)Please include me.
Thank you.


----------



## johnh12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Giveaway time! Inkbird is giving away one *Wifi 1000Watts Sous vide* *to this awesome community**.* ❤
> 
> KEY FEATURES :
> Free app ,no limit for multi people connect
> ...


We would love to have one of those.


----------



## bret (Nov 26, 2020)

Please count me in.  Thanks!


----------



## mbassom (Nov 26, 2020)

Count me in please. Would love to have one of these. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bobrap (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm definitely in since my Joule just gave up the ghost!  Plus, since tomorrow is my bday, makes a great gift.   Thanks.


----------



## IH 1026 (Nov 26, 2020)

Count me in.  I'd love to have a Wifi Sous Vide machine.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 26, 2020)

Count me in !! I can  use that


----------



## Munson (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq
!
I look forward to using it!
Munson


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 27, 2020)

Congrats 
M
 Munson
 !  Hope you enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2020)

Congratulations  
M
 Munson
  hope you enjoy it! Happy black Friday to you!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2020)

Congrats 
M
 Munson


----------

